
Kubernetes at CERN: Use Cases, Integration and Challenges - kiyanwang
https://speakerdeck.com/rochaporto/kubernetes-at-cern-use-cases-integration-and-challenges
======
pjmlp
I still remember the early days of Grid, interesting to see how the
infrastructure evolved.

------
cottonseed
Was this recorded? I'd like to watch the talk.

~~~
wshaari
I could not find the new recording, however, you can see the old video from
KubeCon 2018
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PRGUOxL36M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PRGUOxL36M)

